

Secret government plans leaked: UK manhunt for "George Orwell" - microkernel
http://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.der-postillon.com%2F2013%2F08%2Fgeheime-regierungsplane-geleakt.html

======
sehugg
Might mention that the website in question is satire...

